
Rugged Atom netbook chosen for 5-week North Pole expedition - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/rugged-atom-netbook-chosen-for-un-assisted-north-pole-expedition-20120323/
======
hollerith
>What makes less sense is the choice of a fully-featured Windows 7 Ultimate
OS. Surely loading it with a minimal version of Linux and only the software
they needed would have helped squeeze more out of the battery? But then maybe
Windows is required to run the software they need for the scientific
experiments.

Or they are used to Windows, and learning enough Linux to be able to handle
any software contingency that might occur on the trip would be an unnecessary
distraction from their careers.

I don't get some authors. How do they not notice that it is time consuming to
get up to speed with a new OS?

EDIT. Oh, now I get it: the purpose of the quote is to signal allegiance to
the tribe or rally the troops.

DISCLAIMER: GNU/Linux user since 1992.

